# Gollywogs..



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I really don't understand what all the fuss is about...I used to collect the tokens on jam jars and send off the the little pin badges! I've only ever thought of them as a childhood character!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*IT is the world gone politically correct mental.

When will it end! I thought we used to be about freedom of speech, but not anymore!*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

oih!!! you can't say this no more - you can't even sell em!

You hit the nail on the head though! and I wonder what happened to freedom of speech!!! our freedom!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*God please don't start me of....*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I really don't understand what all the fuss is about...I used to collect the tokens on jam jars and send off the the little pin badges! I've only ever thought of them as a childhood character!


I used to love the toys you could get of those but then they changed the names to Gollies or something like that. Surely something is only offensive if it's meant in an offensive way?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *God please don't start me of....*


hahahahaha,lol, come on have your rant,lol, you know you want to,.........


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hahahahaha,lol, come on have your rant,lol, you know you want to,.........


*You REALLY want me to? coz i wil honest.pmsl*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> hahahahaha,lol, come on have your rant,lol, you know you want to,.........


lol..i agree...come on Janice, have your say. you know you want to.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *You REALLY want me to? coz i wil honest.pmsl*


go for it!!!!!


----------



## KatieToz (Feb 5, 2009)

they were racist.

like black face and minstrel


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

come on Janice, we are waiting,,,,,,,,,,,.......


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> come on Janice, we are waiting,,,,,,,,,,,.......


pleeeeeeaaasseEEE???:cryin:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok you told me to do this...

Firstly i'd love to know why "certain " people can use the name wog, or niger,
not that they are name i'd choose to use i hasnt to add....But the very people that don't like it call themselves such names..just listen to some of my grandsons music.
Secondly what the Fluck did our forefathers fight 2 bloody world wars for? to be dictated to by other people?
Thirdly,,,when i was growing up we lived in a mixed race society, no problems..so what gone wrong? i'll tell ya, we've given all our rights to every other tom dick and harry....*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok you told me to do this...
> 
> Firstly i'd love to know why "certain " people can use the name wog, or niger,
> not that they are name i'd choose to use i hasnt to add....But the very people that don't like it call themselves such names..just listen to some of my grandsons music.
> ...


 i think you deserve some good rep for your rant,xxxx here ya go,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i think you deserve some good rep for your rant,xxxx here ya go,


*pmsl.well you lot did ask.....and theres more where that came from..
Just saying what a lot of people think but are frightend of being politicly incorrect.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *pmsl.well you lot did ask.....and theres more where that came from..
> Just saying what a lot of people think but are frightend of being politicly incorrect.*


Do tell us more mummykins, we just love your rants. :lol::lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Do tell us more mummykins, we just love your rants. :lol::lol:


hee hee hee,:thumbsup:....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Do tell us more mummykins, we just love your rants. :lol::lol:


*lol hold on i need a cuppa...but i WILL be back....i feel like ARNY on a mission now.:thumbsup:*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

perfect example was celeb big brother, jade goody called shilpa poppadom and she might as well have been stoned in the street for it, the media made her life hell, then Coolio last month kept refering to himself as a ****** yet he was politeless asked not to? if a white member of the house called him that they would be hung!!!!

it's double standards!!! not that I am racist, I wouldn't ever use racist language, cerainly not in an offensive way!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know what the fuss is about either


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Do you know what WOG stands for?

it means Western Oriental Gentleman. Where is the racism in that?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Can it be right the names i get called? NO! but hey i get over it, pity the others dont.:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

KatieToz said:


> they were racist.
> 
> like black face and minstrel


You forgot ba ba black sheep. and a black board
And in my opinion they are NOT racist - it's the stuffed shirts and do-gooders that created the problem! And too many people having chips on their shoulders!

Black board is no longer allowed - but we can still have a white board
Is snow white racist?
Or is three blind mice racist against the blind!

Load of cr*p


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee,:thumbsup:....


Hey, im just trying to get her banned  :lol:



JANICE199 said:


> *lol hold on i need a cuppa...but i WILL be back....i feel like ARNY on a mission now.:thumbsup:*


You go for it...we're right behind you.  :ihih:



LittleMissSunshine said:


> perfect example was celeb big brother, jade goody called shilpa poppadom and she might as well have been stoned in the street for it, the media made her life hell, then Coolio last month kept refering to himself as a ****** yet he was politeless asked not to? if a white member of the house called him that they would be hung!!!!
> 
> it's double standards!!! not that I am racist, I wouldn't ever use racist language, cerainly not in an offensive way!


Exactly...it makes no sense at all.  



KarenHSmith said:


> I don't know what the fuss is about either


That's the stupid way this society has gone now. 



Lily's Mum said:


> Do you know what WOG stands for?
> 
> it means Western Oriental Gentleman. Where is the racism in that?


I never knew that.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Do you know what WOG stands for?
> 
> it means Western Oriental Gentleman. Where is the racism in that?


*
yep i did know that.... see i aint as silly as i look.


DoubleTrouble said:



You forgot ba ba black sheep. and a black board
And in my opinion they are NOT racist - it's the stuffed shirts and do-gooders that created the problem! And too many people having chips on their shoulders!

Black board is no longer allowed - but we can still have a white board
Is snow white racist?
Or is three blind mice racist against the blind!

Load of cr*p

Click to expand...

Do you think we could start a revolution?:thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You forgot ba ba black sheep. and a black board
> And in my opinion they are NOT racist - it's the stuffed shirts and do-gooders that created the problem! And too many people having chips on their shoulders!
> 
> Black board is no longer allowed - but we can still have a white board
> ...


What i think is crazy with those two examples, is they are not racist they are descriptive of the things mentioned...if a board is black...surely it's a black board...if a sheep is black...surely it's a black sheep.
Just goes to show how crazy things have got.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> What i think is crazy with those two examples, is they are not racist they are descriptive of the things mentioned...if a board is black...surely it's a black board...if a sheep is black...surely it's a black sheep.
> Just goes to show how crazy things have got.


*And what about sams name? we allways call him *****,,but you darent do it in public nowadays...
Now i really feel like a punchup...Who's gonna hold me coat?*


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *And what about sams name? we allways call him *****,,but you darent do it in public nowadays...
> Now i really feel like a punchup...Who's gonna hold me coat?*


Take ur teeth out too - they were expensive


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Hey, im just trying to get her banned  :lol:
> 
> You go for it...we're right behind you.  :ihih:
> 
> ...


Woah... enough of the multi quotes, don't make me whio youe white ass.... see, I can do it too!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

[QUOTE=Lily's Mum;474150]Take ur teeth out too - they were expensive[/QUOTE]

Good thinking batman...hold the fort.back in 5 mins..


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *And what about sams name? we allways call him *****,,but you darent do it in public nowadays...
> Now i really feel like a punchup...Who's gonna hold me coat?*


I'll hold ya coat for you...you go girl. :thumbup1: :thumbup1:



Lily's Mum said:


> Take ur teeth out too - they were expensive


lol...love it. :lol::lol:


LittleMissSunshine said:


> Woah... enough of the multi quotes, don't make me whio youe white ass.... see, I can do it too!


I have to multi quote to keep up with you lot. As for calling me a white ass, well that's just plain racist. :lol::lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

As a white women going out with a black man I feel I am in a position to have my say - in this society we all say we are not racist - but I can assure you it does still exist! When me and my OH are walking down the street we often get disapproving looks especially off elderly white people, some times people purposely cross the road and some women who are on there own always move their bag on to their other shoulder when walking past my partner, when my partner goes into a shop he ALWAYS gets the security guard following him and so on.... Personally I dont like the term GollyWog we all know it probably isnt meant as racist but I can see why most black people find it offensive its like a pisstake off the black minstrals - that said there are a lot of black people out there with HUGE chips on their shoulders who blame all white people for everything ! I have heard a lot of stories from my partners grandparents about what it was like living in Britain in the 40,50,60's and quite frankly it makes me feel ashamed I am not saying All white people are racist, but that perhaps some white people are a little naieve about the history of black people and what they went through, - all I can say is untill you have walked in another persons shoes......... :closedeyes:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

There is this boy who is in my science :lol: anyway, he is always saying people are racist and if they tell him toget out of the classroom - because of *his behaviour* he would turn around and say racists! But he was sitting opposite me the other day and all he kept saying was niger.. which makes me laugh because he calls the teachers racist for not saying anything racist.

I know a few people *not many* that don't mind being called racist words.. like niger, but some do!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> As a white women going out with a black man I feel I am in a position to have my say - in this society we all say we are not racist - but I can assure you it does still exist! When me and my OH are walking down the street we often get disapproving looks especially off elderly white people, some times people purposely cross the road and some women who are on there own always move their bag on to their other shoulder when walking past my partner, when my partner goes into a shop he ALWAYS gets the security guard following him and so on.... Personally I dont like the term GollyWog we all know it probably isnt meant as racist but I can see why most black people find it offensive its like a pisstake off the black minstrals - that said there are a lot of black people out there with HUGE chips on their shoulders who blame all white people for everything ! all I can say is untill you have walked in another persons shoes......... :closedeyes:


I can totally understand it from a black persons point of view and i know full well rascism still exists and that makes me sick. 
But as a for instance..my son is called SAM...but ever since he was born i call him ***** but worry about saying it in public for fear it will be taken the wrong way...as there is a book which i own called 'Little black *****' and im well aware it is about a black child. I use it for my son as a pet name as his name is SAM though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> There is this boy who is in my science :lol: anyway, he is always saying people are racist and if they tell him toget out of the classroom - because of *his behaviour* he would turn around and say racists! But he was sitting opposite me the other day and all he kept saying was niger.. which makes me laugh because he calls the teachers racist for not saying anything racist.
> 
> I know a few people *not many* that don't mind being called racist words.. like niger, but some do!!


I wouldn't use that word myself but the black people call themselves it in their songs...what sort of message is that giving out?...surely they either agree or disagree with the word?


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> As a white women going out with a black man I feel I am in a position to have my say - in this society we all say we are not racist - but I can assure you it does still exist! When me and my OH are walking down the street we often get disapproving looks especially off elderly white people, some times people purposely cross the road and some women who are on there own always move their bag on to their other shoulder when walking past my partner, when my partner goes into a shop he ALWAYS gets the security guard following him and so on.... Personally I dont like the term GollyWog we all know it probably isnt meant as racist but I can see why most black people find it offensive its like a pisstake off the black minstrals - that said there are a lot of black people out there with HUGE chips on their shoulders who blame all white people for everything ! I have heard a lot of stories from my partners grandparents about what it was like living in Britain in the 40,50,60's and quite frankly it makes me feel ashamed I am not saying All white people are racist, but that perhaps some white people are a little naieve about the history of black people and what they went through, - all I can say is untill you have walked in another persons shoes......... :closedeyes:


Yeah, now I think that's going well to far with your OH. Just because his culture does not mean that makes him a bad person!! 



FREE SPIRIT said:


> I wouldn't use that word myself but the black people call themselves it in their songs...what sort of message is that giving out?...surely they either agree or disagree with the word?


Yeah good point, they call themselves it in songs aswell... but whats the difference 

And does anyone actually know what context she was using it in??


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> As a white women going out with a black man I feel I am in a position to have my say - in this society we all say we are not racist - but I can assure you it does still exist! When me and my OH are walking down the street we often get disapproving looks especially off elderly white people, some times people purposely cross the road and some women who are on there own always move their bag on to their other shoulder when walking past my partner, when my partner goes into a shop he ALWAYS gets the security guard following him and so on.... Personally I dont like the term GollyWog we all know it probably isnt meant as racist but I can see why most black people find it offensive its like a pisstake off the black minstrals - that said there are a lot of black people out there with HUGE chips on their shoulders who blame all white people for everything ! I have heard a lot of stories from my partners grandparents about what it was like living in Britain in the 40,50,60's and quite frankly it makes me feel ashamed I am not saying All white people are racist, but that perhaps some white people are a little naieve about the history of black people and what they went through, - all I can say is untill you have walked in another persons shoes......... :closedeyes:


RooTS!!! That made me cry ...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I would like to point out, as my daughter will tell you i've never been an never will be racist...But having my say to me isnt racist its how i feel...Its a bit like when i say, stop imigration people ASSUME i'm being racist
All i'm saying is, we can't deal with the people here allready...
But hey i did have a gollywog when i was a kid, and loved him to bits.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I can totally understand it from a black persons point of view and i know full well rascism still exists and that makes me sick.
> But as a for instance..my son is called SAM...but ever since he was born i call him ***** but worry about saying it in public for fear it will be taken the wrong way...as there is a book which i own called 'Little black *****' and im well aware it is about a black child. I use it for my son as a pet name as his name is SAM though.


I know what you mean, it is difficult I have to watch what i say quite a lot!! my partner finds things like gollywog etc very offensive, but I know other black people who just laugh it off, it all comes down to the individual and what experiences they have maybe had in their lives, I agree that calling themselves the n word is hypycritical but have been told thats cos they are talking to their own so cannot be percieved as rascist when a white person says it, it cud be percieved in that way its all very confusing but I definetly wudnt say Golly wog to my OH !!!! :cornut:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> perfect example was celeb big brother, jade goody called shilpa poppadom and she might as well have been stoned in the street for it, the media made her life hell, then Coolio last month kept refering to himself as a ****** yet he was politeless asked not to? if a white member of the house called him that they would be hung!!!!
> 
> it's double standards!!! not that I am racist, I wouldn't ever use racist language, cerainly not in an offensive way!


Totally agree with you xxx


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

To be honest people whom are racist IMO are because they haven't got enough going on in their own lifes. They have something lacking and so get a kick out of being horrid to others.

And its not just prejudices against peoples skin colour, it is against disabilities, religions, fashion, classes and the list goes on and on and on....


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I know what you mean, it is difficult I have to watch what i say quite a lot!! my partner finds things like gollywog etc very offensive, but I know other black people who just laugh it off, it all comes down to the individual and what experiences they have maybe had in their lives, I agree that calling themselves the n word is hypycritical but have been told thats cos they are talking to their own so cannot be percieved as rascist when a white person says it, it cud be percieved in that way its all very confusing but I definetly wudnt say Golly wog to my OH !!!! :cornut:


I have never been nor would i be racsist...i hate racism, i have black friends and would always defend black people. As for the Gollywog part, i totally agree it is wrong to say that about a black person but i genuinely do miss the gollywog toys. The whole point of me going out to get that book i have 'Little black *****', is because i dont think there's enough stuff like that out there. I even prefer black dolls to the normal ones you get but they are not as common which is a shame. Maybe if they changed the names of the Gollywog teddy things then they could bring them back. :thumbup1:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I would like to point out, as my daughter will tell you i've never been an never will be racist...But having my say to me isnt racist its how i feel...Its a bit like when i say, stop imigration people ASSUME i'm being racist
> All i'm saying is, we can't deal with the people here allready...
> But hey i did have a gollywog when i was a kid, and loved him to bits.*


I dont think for one minute you are racist Janice and you are perfectly entitled to have your opinion


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> To be honest people whom are racist IMO are because they haven't got enough going on in their own lifes. They have something lacking and so get a kick out of being horrid to others.
> 
> And its not just prejudices against peoples skin colour, it is against disabilities, religions, fashion, classes and the list goes on and on and on....


*Thats so true...But i will NEVER understand that mentality...live and let live..life is too short and the world is getting smaller.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


Lily's Mum said:


> To be honest people whom are racist IMO are because they haven't got enough going on in their own lifes. They have something lacking and so get a kick out of being horrid to others.
> 
> And its not just prejudices against peoples skin colour, it is against disabilities, religions, fashion, classes and the list goes on and on and on....


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> To be honest people whom are racist IMO are because they haven't got enough going on in their own lifes. They have something lacking and so get a kick out of being horrid to others.
> 
> And its not just prejudices against peoples skin colour, it is against disabilities, religions, fashion, classes and the list goes on and on and on....


I totally agree....there is no sense behind racism or prejudice.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> :Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


am I boring you? lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

my first boyfriend when I was 16 was from Iran, at school he was called paki, arab and all sorts of other things, when I took him home to my parents my dad was really rude, just my dad's generation, he soon learned not to judge him on the colour of his skin.

He never took offence to anything he was called, just laughed it off, he used to call me a kent little rich bitch but I never took offence to that!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> my first boyfriend when I was 16 was from Iran, at school he was called paki, arab and all sorts of other things, when I took him home to my parents my dad was really rude, just my dad's generation, he soon learned not to judge him on the colour of his skin.
> 
> He never took offence to anything he was called, just laughed it off, he used to call me a kent little rich bitch but I never took offence to that!!



*pmsl....i've been called something VERY similar...:lol::lol::lol::lol:
And ONY i know your thinking the same.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> my first boyfriend when I was 16 was from Iran, at school he was called paki, arab and all sorts of other things, when I took him home to my parents my dad was really rude, just my dad's generation, he soon learned not to judge him on the colour of his skin.
> 
> He never took offence to anything he was called, just laughed it off, he used to call me a kent little rich bitch but I never took offence to that!!


Now there's another example i cant get my head around.
I would never call a person a Paki but to me that was only an abbreviation for their country...but it is apparantly wrong 
Why the hell dont we mind being called Brits?...it's another abbreviation for the country. Scots for Scotland...Ausies for Australians...the list goes on.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> *pmsl....i've been called something VERY similar...:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> And ONY i know your thinking the same.*


ha ha ha!!!!! (It's not like I'm from Tonbridge wells , sorry, Royal Tonbridge wells!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> *pmsl....i've been called something VERY similar...:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> And ONY i know your thinking the same.*


Yeah but it was a different spelling to KENT...didn't yours begin with a C ....lol :lol::lol:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yeah but it was a different spelling to KENT...didn't yours begin with a C ....lol :lol::lol:


well, maybe......kent was originally spelt with a c!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> well, maybe......kent was originally spelt with a c!!!


lol...you might be right there


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Yeah but it was a different spelling to KENT...didn't yours begin with a C ....lol :lol::lol:


*pmsl i knew you wouldnt be able to resist...and my spelling was never any good.:lol::lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *pmsl i knew you wouldnt be able to resist...and my spelling was never any good.:lol::lol::lol::lol:*


Personally i think you should spell it correctly in your location.  :lol:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Personally i think you should spell it correctly in your location.  :lol:


does faversham still get called chaversham?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> does faversham still get called chaversham?


It gets called a lot worse than that...lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> It gets called a lot worse than that...lol


my dad wewnt to abbey, he has some 'lovverly' things to say about it!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> does faversham still get called chaversham?


*
Please don't even go there....you ever seen the film deliverance?:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well what can i say about Nottingham!! aka Gun City! lolx


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> my dad wewnt to abbey, he has some 'lovverly' things to say about it!!


We used to live there when i was a kid....as an adult, i wouldn't entertain the dump.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Well what can i say about Nottingham!! aka Gun City! lolx


lol...trouble makers eh? :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...trouble makers eh? :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Oh aye!!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Oh aye!!:thumbup:


But we loves ya


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> But we loves ya


Not as much as I luvs ya!!!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## micks birds (Feb 3, 2009)

next we will be going to whitepool for our holladays.what do you say.we have gone mad.what next.:mad5:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Not as much as I luvs ya!!!!!:laugh::laugh:


lol...wanna bet? 
Your'e one of my special friends on here...special and nutty. :cornut:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

micks birds said:


> next we will be going to whitepool for our holladays.what do you say.we have gone mad.what next.:mad5:


lol...love it....the way things are going, you might be right there.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...wanna bet?
> Your'e one of my special friends on here...special and nutty. :cornut:


I thought I was your 'special friend'!!! sob!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I thought I was your 'special friend'!!! sob!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey, you are...there's a few on here in our crazy gang that i love to bits...they make it worth while coming on here  :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Hey, you are...there's a few on here in our crazy gang that i love to bits...they make it worth while coming on here  :thumbup:


DITTO:thumbup: the more the merrier I say!xxx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Hey, you are...there's a few on here in our crazy gang that i love to bits...they make it worth while coming on here  :thumbup:


can we make a social group called the jokey mob!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> DITTO:thumbup: the more the merrier I say!xxx


Yep, im with you on that. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> can we make a social group called the jokey mob!


What's wrong with the crazy gang?...i like that name, sums us up perfectly. ut::001_tt2::devil:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> can we make a social group called the jokey mob!


the nutty mob more like,lol,.:scared:..:scared:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> What's wrong with the crazy gang?...i like that name, sums us up perfectly. ut::001_tt2::devil:


how do ya make a group?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> the nutty mob more like,lol,.:scared:..:scared:


lol...yep, that's sums us up too.   :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> how do ya make a group?


Via your profile page somehow...but not exactly sure.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...yep, that's sums us up too.   :thumbup:


why not the dickheads?


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

how about the bungalow group? nothing up top? lol


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> how about the bungalow group? nothing up top? lol


speak for yourself...lol xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> how about the bungalow group? nothing up top? lol


lol...that might catch on.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

go to social groups... it's done!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> go to social groups... it's done!!!!!


How do you get to that?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> How do you get to that?


clicked on it and created it. why?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> clicked on it and created it. why?


No i meant how do i find it?...where do i look for it?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> No i meant how do i find it?...where do i look for it?


edit profile..... social groups and then search...


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

Have we not gone a bit off topic


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

micks birds said:


> next we will be going to whitepool for our holladays.what do you say.we have gone mad.what next.:mad5:





FREE SPIRIT said:


> What's wrong with the crazy gang?...i like that name, sums us up perfectly. ut::001_tt2::devil:





colliemerles said:


> the nutty mob more like,lol,.:scared:..:scared:


*can i be leader of the pack.........pleaseeeeeeeeee?*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

hmy:hmy:hmy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> edit profile..... social groups and then search...


lol...i found it anyway and im now a member...yay.   



kellybaker said:


> Have we not gone a bit off topic


Yes it has gone alot off topic...that happens quite alot...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *can i be leader of the pack.........pleaseeeeeeeeee?*


lol...have you joined it yet?


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...i found it anyway and im now a member...yay.
> 
> Yes it has gone alot off topic...that happens quite alot...lol


that's why were the bungalow group!!! so we are the only 2 members???


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...have you joined it yet?


*No why? its a free country..........ops sorry i forgot myself there for a min.*


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...have you joined it yet?


Yay I've joined :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

kellybaker said:


> Yay I've joined :lol:


Good one ...the more the merrier. :thumbup:


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

SnowWitch said:


> *IT is the world gone politically correct mental.
> 
> When will it end! I thought we used to be about freedom of speech, but not anymore!*


Totally agree and I was thinking that this morning reading The Mail's headlines.

I honestly cannot believe that anyone would be offended by these dolls. Personally, I also collected the tokens, but did not like the actual dolls, since they scared me, but it is a complete farce :cursing:

I know a few of my Asian friends get extremely embarrised by all this. Such a shame


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> we are the only 2 members???


Hey, as you started the group, can you ban people? :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *No why? its a free country..........ops sorry i forgot myself there for a min.*





kellybaker said:


> Yay I've joined :lol:





FREE SPIRIT said:


> Good one ...the more the merrier. :thumbup:


yay!!! granjan, can we start the pfalcoholic appreciation society??


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ive joined:yikes::ciappa:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Ive joined:yikes::ciappa:


YAY...im so glad...you always were part of the crazy gang...but you already know that.   xxxx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

:lol:.............


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> YAY...im so glad...you always were part of the crazy gang...but you already know that.   xxxx


now where's koolcat?????


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> yay!!! granjan, can we start the pfalcoholic appreciation society??


*well of course, but you will have to watch out for Ony, she's tea total.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Come on, where's the rest of you?

Just to mention a few here:

Jilly40, Colliemerles, Funkycub, Janice, Karenhsmith, THE MODS , Claire and Barney, Lilys mum, ....too many to think of my brain isn't working properly but you know who you are.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *well of course, but you will have to watch out for Ony, she's tea total.*


no way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *well of course, but you will have to watch out for Ony, she's tea total.*


That's a lie..i prefer coffee actually and i can be tempted into a Baileys :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> That's a lie..i prefer coffee actually and i can be tempted into a Baileys :thumbup:


bailies is really nic on cornflakes!!!!!! sorry, who said I had a drink problem???


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> bailies is really nic on cornflakes!!!!!! sorry, who said I had a drink problem???


lol..love it....must try that one.  :lol::lol:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol..love it....must try that one.  :lol::lol:


you HAVE to drink it in th morning.... if someone wants to say to people that I have a drink problem I might as play up to it!! dontya think???


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> you HAVE to drink it in th morning.... if someone wants to say to people that I have a drink problem I might as play up to it!! dontya think???


lol..most definitely 
Sod playing up to it...think im going to take it up for real  :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol..most definitely
> Sod playing up to it...think im going to take it up for real  :thumbup:


I'll help!!! se you later..... xxxxxxxx off for another liquid dinner!!!! xxx:w00t:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'll help!!! se you later..... xxxxxxxx off for another liquid dinner!!!! xxx:w00t:


lol...sees ya later my nutty friend. ..enjoy your liquid dinner.    xxxx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...sees ya later my nutty friend. ..enjoy your liquid dinner.    xxxx


bottoms up!!! I have 299 rep points now, just 1 more i'm on 4!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> bottoms up!!! I have 299 rep points now, just 1 more i'm on 4!!!!!


Well if you dont make the four squares tonight, you definitely will tomorrow.  :thumbup1:


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

They were named after an insult basically. That's why the name was offensive and that's why Colin thatcher shouldn't be saying it on or off air.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

theres still some for sale ...... you can only call them Gollies now though.


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

its not a insult its just every1 likes to jump on the racist bandwagon this world has got too many do gooders in it its nothing to what goes on in every pub in the country


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

There are people that cry racism and there is racism.

I don't like golly's


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


Barney said:



its not a insult its just every1 likes to jump on the racist bandwagon this world has got too many do gooders in it its nothing to what goes on in every pub in the country

Click to expand...

Too right Barney....i'll drink to that. cheers me dear. xxxxx:thumbsup:


funkycub said:



There are people that cry racism and there is racism.

I don't like golly's

Click to expand...

I loved my golly...

ps....and just for the record,if you are a childminder these days you have to have both black and white dolls,male and female dolls ect, ect,.*


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

my gran gave me a gollywog yrs ago i will never part with it.n i have a badge so there n no im not racist in the slightest x


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> Too right Barney....i'll drink to that. cheers me dear. xxxxx:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Foster Carers whom look after ethnic children have to have ethnic toys too. I can see why that is though.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> Foster Carers whom look after ethnic children have to have ethnic toys too. I can see why that is though.


*yes i know, i think you will find the same rules apply..OFSTED have a lot to answer for in my oppion..They put chips on the shoulders of a lot of kids, whereas, and i hate to use these words...in my day, you just on with life..we can all share a sob story if we want to.*


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> Too right Barney....i'll drink to that. cheers me dear. xxxxx:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


cheers jan i will crack a can to you my lovely


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Barney said:


> cheers jan i will crack a can to you my lovely


*Good on ya Barney, i've had my quota for the day...:cryin::cryin::cryin:*


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Good on ya Barney, i've had my quota for the day...:cryin::cryin::cryin:*


the night is young jan we only just started


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Barney said:


> the night is young jan we only just started


*haha Barney i can keep up...trust me.:lol::lol:*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I understand where you are coming from Suzy.. I too am a white woman going out with a black man and alot of people dont realise that racism is still around, alot of it..... I once had a guy who went mental when he found out my OH was black, calling me dirty and a slag... and that my OH is nothing but an animal... try hearing that said about someone you love.. not nice. 

The reason why Golly Wogs are offensive is due to the racial stereotypes around the time they were out... I personally think Golly Wogs are ugly, horrible things and deliberately made that way for a racist reason.

I do think the whole black board/white board thing is going a bit too far and so would most black people no doubt.

The point is where do you draw a line? If there hadnt been so much racism in the past and some currently then half of this Politcal Correctness wouldn't exist.

As for the word N*gger, yes alot of idiotic rappers use it, but majority of black people dont as it IS offensive... my OH has never used that word to descibe himself or anybody else, and would be horrified if he was ever called that.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

bee112 said:


> I understand where you are coming from Suzy.. I too am a white woman going out with a black man and alot of people dont realise that racism is still around, alot of it..... I once had a guy who went mental when he found out my OH was black, calling me dirty and a slag... and that my OH is nothing but an animal... try hearing that said about someone you love.. not nice.
> 
> The reason why Golly Wogs are offensive is due to the racial stereotypes around the time they were out... I personally think Golly Wogs are ugly, horrible things and deliberately made that way for a racist reason.
> 
> ...


fair enough dont make new ones but my gran passed away 9yrs ago n she made it 4 me when i was wee. so it has specisl memories of her nothing else.i am sorry you have suffered abuse.no one should have 2 put up with that xxx


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

I feel ( may be wrong but ) that alot of it dates back to the second part of the word ' w o g' , that term has been used in a derogatory and offensive manner to black people for decades now in this country. 
I have also experienced racism as one of my sons is mixed race and that word was used 'against' him many years ago and I find it very offensive and derogatory


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

susie said:


> I feel ( may be wrong but ) that alot of it dates back to the second part of the word ' w o g' , that term has been used in a derogatory and offensive manner to black people for decades now in this country.
> I have also experienced racism as one of my sons is mixed race and that word was used 'against' him many years ago and I find it very offensive and derogatory


*Trust me when i say, and in no bad way whatsoever...Life is cruel but you have to rise above that..Hold your head high and be answererable(sp) to no one..*


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> * be answererable(sp) to no one..*


My sentiments exactly, which is why i never did as you told me when i was a kid.  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> My sentiments exactly, which is why i never did as you told me when i was a kid.  :lol::lol::lol:


*I'm sorry, but as you RIGHTLY said, " EVERYONE IS ENTITLED TO MY OPPION"...*


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm sorry, but as you RIGHTLY said, " EVERYONE IS ENTITLED TO MY OPPION"...*


Oops...mum caught up with me.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Got to say i haven't read all the threads on this post, but i have to agree with the majority.. it is double standards.. I am not a racist but i do think the tables have turned and people are too frightened to say what they think in todays society.
When i worked in the nurseries we were banned from singing babablack sheep even though it is a nursery ryme i grew up with, black people refer to themselves as 'ni*gas' and white people get hung and or abused if we say it... how is this fair.
TBH i think alot of todays racist altho some are extreame are pushed into it because of society. Neither race nor colour should favor certain people what ever happend to equal bl oo dy rights, surely this is what our grandfathers fought for...?!?!?!
Its a topic that gets me mad!! :mad2:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a coloured friend who introduces himself as " the jolly golly " and when frinds see him out he is either called jolly or golly , so many , i dont like to and dont wish to hear anyone being racist but i do think a lot of it is blown out of proportion, Im sure there are many members of this forum who are around the 50 yr old that can remember a tv prog called "till death us do part" with the charector Alf Garnet. my god if this prog was screened now the country would be up in arms.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Trust me when i say, and in no bad way whatsoever...Life is cruel but you have to rise above that..Hold your head high and be answererable(sp) to no one..*


What a silly thing to say... nobody should have to live with racial, sexist or any other form of discrimination.

I'm sorry Janice but your ignorance really baffles me


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> Got to say i haven't read all the threads on this post, but i have to agree with the majority.. it is double standards.. I am not a racist but i do think the tables have turned and people are too frightened to say what they think in todays society.
> When i worked in the nurseries we were banned from singing babablack sheep even though it is a nursery ryme i grew up with, black people refer to themselves as 'ni*gas' and white people get hung and or abused if we say it... how is this far.
> TBH i think alot of todays racist altho some are extreame are pushed into it because of society. Neither race nor colour should favor certain people what ever happend to equal bl oo dy rights, surely this is what our grandfathers fought for...?!?!?!
> Its a topic that gets me mad!! :mad2:


Sorry but "black people" do not refer to themselves as n*ggers... yes alot the idiot rappers do but that does not mean that respectable black people do... my OH would never call himself or any of his friends or family that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

bee112 said:


> What a silly thing to say... nobody should have to live with racial, sexist or any other form of discrimination.
> 
> I'm sorry Janice but your ignorance really baffles me


I agree nobody should have to live with racism but i think you have misinterpreted Janice's reply. She is by no means racist i can tell you. Quite the opposite infact. Her reply was meant as a kind comment to the poster to basically tell them they are better than the people making such comments.



bee112 said:


> Sorry but "black people" do not refer to themselves as n*ggers... yes alot the idiot rappers do but that does not mean that respectable black people do... my OH would never call himself or any of his friends or family that.


Clearly Kate was right then?....some black people do use that term on themselves. She did not state every black person. But it is clear to see why people get confused about such a term when it is used by SOME black people themselves.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Sorry but "black people" do not refer to themselves as n*ggers... yes alot the idiot rappers do but that does not mean that respectable black people do... my OH would never call himself or any of his friends or family that.


I agree, my oh would find it offensive too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I agree, my oh would find it offensive too!


I find the word offensive too Suzy i really do.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> Got to say i haven't read all the threads on this post, but i have to agree with the majority.. it is double standards.. I am not a racist but i do think the tables have turned and people are too frightened to say what they think in todays society.
> When i worked in the nurseries we were banned from singing babablack sheep even though it is a nursery ryme i grew up with, black people refer to themselves as 'ni*gas' and white people get hung and or abused if we say it... how is this far.
> TBH i think alot of todays racist altho some are extreame are pushed into it because of society. Neither race nor colour should favor certain people what ever happend to equal bl oo dy rights, surely this is what our grandfathers fought for...?!?!?!
> Its a topic that gets me mad!! :mad2:


I understand what you are saying KT but also you have to look at the other side, you are talking about young black and white people who talk a certain way because of what they hear in rap tunes and a lot of influence from America......what you need to also remember is that black people were made slaves by white people they were called gollywog and the n word in a derogatory way throughtout slavery times and even now. we as white people can never truly understand what they went through just because of the colour of their skin look at the history of black people who were hung on trees, burned alive and lived with chains around their ankles, doesnt that give them the right to be a little bitter? If it had happened to white people there would have been uproar, we are still the majority NOT the minority


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Clearly Kate was right then?....some black people do use that term on themselves. She did not state every black person. But it is clear to see why people get confused about such a term when it is used by SOME black people themselves.[/QUOTE]

Yes SOME BLACK PEOPLE... that is not what has been said... just because a few rappers or idiots use that term, does not make it confusing for us mere white people to understand it is wrong and that not every black person thinks it's acceptable to use this term... but then you cant accuse a black person of being racist towards their own race really can you? That's why nothing is ever done to stop this term being used.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I understand what you are saying KT but also you have to look at the other side, you are talking about young black and white people who talk a certain way because of what they hear in rap tunes and a lot of influence from America......what you need to also remember is that black people were made slaves by white people they were called gollywog and the n word in a derogatory way throughtout slavery times and even now. we as white people can never truly understand what they went through just because of the colour of their skin look at the history of black people who were hung on trees, burned alive and lived with chains around their ankles, doesnt that give them the right to be a little bitter? If it had happened to white people there would have been uproar, we are still the majority NOT the minority


Thank God... somebody with a little empathy


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Thank God... somebody with a little empathy


it's a bit like saying that because my husband is Irish he's in the IRA!!! everyone shouldn't be tarred with the same brush, though there is an awful ammount of double standards.

Nobody has a sense of humor anymore (hence: se my jeremy clarkson thread)!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I understand what you are saying KT but also you have to look at the other side, you are talking about young black and white people who talk a certain way because of what they hear in rap tunes and a lot of influence from America......what you need to also remember is that black people were made slaves by white people they were called gollywog and the n word in a derogatory way throughtout slavery times and even now. we as white people can never truly understand what they went through just because of the colour of their skin look at the history of black people who were hung on trees, burned alive and lived with chains around their ankles, doesnt that give them the right to be a little bitter? If it had happened to white people there would have been uproar, we are still the majority NOT the minority


Im with you on that and i for one have never used the 'N' word nor will i....i also often feel sick to the stomach and ashamed to be white for what the black people went through and still go through. But i also find it offensive for black people to use the 'N' word. To me it makes no sense when their fathers and fathers before them fought such a hard battle to put a stop to such racist comments. But they (the black people who do use those sort of words themselves) are giving out the wrong/mixed signals and are doing themselves no favours. Maybe there should be more black people coming down hard on other black people that use those words.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

raggs said:


> I have a coloured friend who introduces himself as " the jolly golly " and when frinds see him out he is either called jolly or golly , so many , i dont like to and dont wish to hear anyone being racist but i do think a lot of it is blown out of proportion, Im sure there are many members of this forum who are around the 50 yr old that can remember a tv prog called "till death us do part" with the charector Alf Garnet. my god if this prog was screened now the country would be up in arms.


And rightly so!!! we have moved forward I would have hoped since them times, taking the rip out of another person because of where they come from is not acceptable as for your friend calling himself that, well I find it quite amazing that he would do that but I suppose everyone sees things differently. I have read a lot on black history so when you say out of proportion i dont think so, they had to fight really hard to get to the point they have today I dont think a lot of white people really know and understand this.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> it's a bit like saying that because my husband is Irish he's in the IRA!!! everyone shouldn't be tarred with the same brush, though there is an awful ammount of double standards.
> 
> Nobody has a sense of humor anymore (hence: se my jeremy clarkson thread)!!


Yes it's very sad... things have gone to far... but somethings are still unacceptable.. problem is, where do you draw the line?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> And rightly so!!! we have moved forward I would have hoped since them times, taking the rip out of another person because of where they come from is not acceptable as for your friend calling himself that, well I find it quite amazing that he would do that but I suppose everyone sees things differently. I have read a lot on black history so when you say out of proportion i dont think so, they had to fight really hard to get to the point they have today I dont think a lot of white people really know and understand this.


I dont think anyone could understand unless they've been through it, or seen someone close to them go through it.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope no one was offended by my post...
What i was trying to say was i think things have been taken a little bit to the extreame, i understand in nurseries black and white dolls like there should be fully able and diasabled dolls to show diversity, but banning songs...?
I am not racist, and never will be! I would never refer to black people as anything other than black people...
I treat a person how i would like to be treated!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

bee112 said:


> What a silly thing to say... nobody should have to live with racial, sexist or any other form of discrimination.
> 
> I'm sorry Janice but your ignorance really baffles me


*And where was i racist? As for my ignorance PLEASE feel free to point it out....I don't care what coour ANYONE is, never have and never will, please read my post in the context in which it was written..I am prepared for an "open" discussion all the time this is still a free country,as that is one of my rights.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Im with you on that and i for one have never used the 'N' word nor will i....i also often feel sick to the stomach and ashamed to be white for what the black people went through and still go through. But i also find it offensive for black people to use the 'N' word. To me it makes no sense when their fathers and fathers before them fought such a hard battle to put a stop to such racist comments. But they (the black people who do use those sort of words themselves) are giving out the wrong/mixed signals and are doing themselves no favours. Maybe there should be more black people coming down hard on other black people that use those words.


I agree FS, its the stupid rappers and idiots who think its "cool" to use these words that give out the wrong message thus other young black kids and white kids are going around calling each other these names I see it all the time on buses and in the street, the whole rap thing personally i think has got a lot to do with all this gang culture at the moment which is not doing black people any favours, they call women hoes and bit,,hes then the kids on the streets think this is acceptable but we must all remember that not all black people are like this in fact most are not.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I was stud outside a young childrens centre not to long ago when a little kid stood outside, who could have been no more than 8 said 'What you lookin at you F**ckin Ni**a, i have never been more humiliuated, upset and annoyed in my life and im White!! in all honesty i hate words that refer to people as 'different' i got bullied all through my school years which is why i was worried ppl took my post wrong... i was simply saying it is wrong, fullstop for people to use that term.. 

In a way tho i sometimes feel 'wrong' for saying black and this also refering back to my original post is because society has made us scared to say anything!! 

:frown2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I agree FS, its the stupid rappers and idiots who think its "cool" to use these words that give out the wrong message thus other young black kids and white kids are going around calling each other these names I see it all the time on buses and in the street, the whole rap thing personally i think has got a lot to do with all this gang culture at the moment which is not doing black people any favours, they call women hoes and bit,,hes then the kids on the streets think this is acceptable but we must all remember that not all black people are like this in fact most are not.


Also ive noticed alot of black comedians using the word. 
Trouble is, it needs to be stopped because we are going backwards and that is only damaging for black people who deserve so much better.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> I was stud outside a young childrens centre not to long ago when a little kid stood outside, who could have been no more than 8 said 'What you lookin at you F**ckin Ni**a, i have never been more humiliuated, upset and annoyed in my life and im White!! in all honesty i hate words that refer to people as 'different' i got bullied all through my school years which is why i was worried ppl took my post wrong... i was simply saying it is wrong, fullstop for people to use that term..
> 
> In a way tho i sometimes feel 'wrong' for saying black and this also refering back to my original post is because society has made us scared to say anything!!
> 
> :frown2:


Most of the black people I know are fine with being called black :biggrin: A lot of it comes down to personal thresholds, what one black person may find offensive another wont bat an eyelid!! I think some white people just get a bit paranoid about what they would and should say, tbo when im talking to a black person I talk to them like i would a white person - I just dont see their colour as an issue


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *yes i know, i think you will find the same rules apply..OFSTED have a lot to answer for in my oppion..They put chips on the shoulders of a lot of kids, whereas, and i hate to use these words...in my day, you just on with life..we can all share a sob story if we want to.*


I have never called you racist Janice, just ignorant.. in your day racism was acceptable, thats why people had to "get on with it"

These days it is not acceptable, and rightly so.

I'm not saying I agree with the whole Black Board/White Board, Baa Baa Black Sheep being banned (banned by white people may I add)

Just that it is not acceptable to name call, or use derogatory terms.. and comparing a black person to a Golly Wog is just that!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> I was stud outside a young childrens centre not to long ago when a little kid stood outside, who could have been no more than 8 said 'What you lookin at you F**ckin Ni**a, i have never been more humiliuated, upset and annoyed in my life and im White!! in all honesty i hate words that refer to people as 'different' i got bullied all through my school years which is why i was worried ppl took my post wrong... i was simply saying it is wrong, fullstop for people to use that term..
> 
> 
> Katie&Cody said:
> ...


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Most of the black people I know are fine with being called black :biggrin: A lot of it comes down to personal thresholds, what one black person may find offensive another wont bat an eyelid!! I think some white people just get a bit paranoid about what they would and should say, tbo when im talking to a black person I talk to them like i would a white person - I just dont see their colour as an issue


I think you are right, we are too paranoid...but i think that is because of the whole you said this, you did this...
Once, when my mum worked at the schools as a dinner lady there was a little kid there (black) who didn't like one of the other dinnerladys he went to the headmistress and said 'Ms ***** called me a black ba**ard and said i should go back to my own country, even tho their was other dinnerladies present, and teachers who confirmed it was not said - she lost her job!! This is just one instance... but it does make people paranoid!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

bee112 said:


> I have never called you racist Janice, just ignorant.. in your day racism was acceptable, thats why people had to "get on with it"
> 
> These days it is not acceptable, and rightly so.
> 
> ...


*"IN MY DAY"? i'm not dead yet...
The trouble these dyas is there's too many dogooders and thats why this country is like it is..And why have "white" felt the need to bann things? because if they didnt they get called racist..
I was simply saying as did Tony Blaire i might add, if people don't like the way we do things in OUR country then don't come here.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

It would be nice to get a black persons perspective, see what they think:biggrin:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

bee112 said:


> I have never called you racist Janice, just ignorant.. in your day racism was acceptable, thats why people had to "get on with it"
> 
> These days it is not acceptable, and rightly so.
> 
> ...


no form of bullying is acceptable, nor any comment intended to be taken in a derogitory fashin, however... 'sticks and stones etc......'

the person being racist/sexist/facist etc it's their problem and the recipient should just be the bigger person and rise above it!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Katie&Cody said:
> 
> 
> > I was stud outside a young childrens centre not to long ago when a little kid stood outside, who could have been no more than 8 said 'What you lookin at you F**ckin Ni**a, i have never been more humiliuated, upset and annoyed in my life and im White!! in all honesty i hate words that refer to people as 'different' i got bullied all through my school years which is why i was worried ppl took my post wrong... i was simply saying it is wrong, fullstop for people to use that term..
> ...


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> no form of bullying is acceptable, nor any comment intended to be taken in a derogitory fashin, however... 'sticks and stones etc......'
> 
> the person being racist/sexist/facist etc it's their problem and the recipient should just be the bigger person and rise above it!


Easier said than done


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Easier said than done


Yes it is but there are some things in the world that will never change unfortunately!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> no form of bullying is acceptable, nor any comment intended to be taken in a derogitory fashin, however... 'sticks and stones etc......'
> 
> the person being racist/sexist/facist etc it's their problem and the recipient should just be the bigger person and rise above it!


Easier said than done sometimes...... and it is the other persons problem too cos they are being abused!!!! why should they just rise above it? why should nt the person being racist/facist/sexist be pulled up? wud you be able to rise above it ALL the time? thats like saying these people should be ignored and just let them carry on their behaviour ....not good


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> It would be nice to get a black persons perspective, see what they think:biggrin:


I agree but then we would need more than one black persons perspective incase their opinions differed too.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Easier said than done sometimes...... and it is the other persons problem too cos they are being abused!!!! why should they just rise above it? why should nt the person being racist/facist/sexist be pulled up? wud you be able to rise above it ALL the time? thats like saying these people should be ignored and just let them carry on their behaviour ....not good


I'm so glad you understand where I'm coming from on this one :thumbsup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I agree but then we would need more than one black persons perspective incase their opinions differed too.


True but i think most black people would find the word gollywog offensive


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Yes it is but there are some things in the world that will never change unfortunately!


Well how nice would it be if things did change , some people in this life need to wake up , we are in the 21st century now, the days of slavery have thank god long passed, we are all the same on this earth the only one difference is male and female . WE ALL BLEED RED .


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Easier said than done sometimes...... and it is the other persons problem too cos they are being abused!!!! why should they just rise above it? why should nt the person being racist/facist/sexist be pulled up? wud you be able to rise above it ALL the time? thats like saying these people should be ignored and just let them carry on their behaviour ....not good


I agree people SHOULD be pulled up for offensive/racist comments but it needs to be nipped in the bud with this younger generation as well....not just by white but black people too. Let them show that it is not acceptable to use such words in lyrics, jokes or in the playground.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So if we want to split hairs.surely using the term " in your day janice" is what? ageist?....now shall i kick up a fuss? start a riot? or just let it go over my head?
The latter for me i think..*


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Easier said than done sometimes...... and it is the other persons problem too cos they are being abused!!!! why should they just rise above it? why should nt the person being racist/facist/sexist be pulled up? wud you be able to rise above it ALL the time? thats like saying these people should be ignored and just let them carry on their behaviour ....not good


no, I'm not saying that, obviously if there is action which can be taken it absolutely should be, there will always be people who will never change their behaviour, biggots who do not care about others feelings but they always seem to evade punishment...

It's very sad but true unfortunatly!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

The thing that most annoys me is shovistic men!!! 

ARGHHH!!

Im afraid no matter how hard i try i could not ignore them!!
So i can understand how people who are racially abused or bullied would feel...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

bee112 said:


> I'm so glad you understand where I'm coming from on this one :thumbsup:


yep, i sure doxx although I can see both sides where things get very political I know there are some black people out there with huge chips on their shoulders and think cos they are black thats why they havent achieved all they could in life.......its very complex!!!:wink5:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> True but i think most black people would find the word gollywog offensive


I agree it is offensive, hence the word no longer being used. 



raggs said:


> Well how nice would it be if things did change , some people in this life need to wake up , we are in the 21st century now, the days of slavery have thank god long passed, we are all the same on this earth the only one difference is male and female . WE ALL BLEED RED .


Totally agree...people are people, end of. No-one's skin colour should make a blind bit of difference.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> The thing that most annoys me is shovistic men!!!
> 
> ARGHHH!!
> 
> ...


DONT GET ME STARTED ON MEN!!!:yikes::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> yep, i sure doxx although I can see both sides where things get very political I know there are some black people out there with huge chips on their shoulders and think cos they are black thats why they havent achieved all they could in life.......its very complex!!!:wink5:


Oh yes I am with you on that one too.. I spent some time living in Moss Side in Manchester when I was a youngen and I can tell you there are some very unsavoury people there :thumbdown:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> DONT GET ME STARTED ON MEN!!!:yikes::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


especially the ones who stare at your t!ts and cop a feel of your ass when in a crowded bar!!!! eeeiiiiwwwhhhhh!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> The thing that most annoys me is shovistic men!!!
> 
> ARGHHH!!
> 
> ...


Oh good Lord.... I think alot of us women have come across some horrible men in our time... quite shocking


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> DONT GET ME STARTED ON MEN!!!:yikes::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


:shocked::shocked:.....now what did we do ..........lmao


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *So if we want to split hairs.surely using the term " in your day janice" is what? ageist?....now shall i kick up a fuss? start a riot? or just let it go over my head?
> The latter for me i think..*


yes you should you old fart!!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> especially the ones who stare at your t!ts and cop a feel of your ass when in a crowded bar!!!! eeeiiiiwwwhhhhh!


heheh! yeah! i hate it when they "talk to your tits" that really annoys me!:cursing:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

raggs said:


> :shocked::shocked:.....now what did we do ..........lmao


lol! now theres a question!!!:biggrin: how long ya got?:cornut:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> heheh! yeah! i hate it when they "talk to your tits" that really annoys me!:cursing:


they are looking about 8 inches too low!!! we should start talking to their tackle!!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *"IN MY DAY"? i'm not dead yet...
> The trouble these dyas is there's too many dogooders and thats why this country is like it is..And why have "white" felt the need to bann things? because if they didnt they get called racist..
> I was simply saying as did Tony Blaire i might add, if people don't like the way we do things in OUR country then don't come here.*


Oh there you go again Janice..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> they are looking about 8 inches too low!!! we should start talking to their tackle!!!


yeah but trouble is they would love it!!!!:drool:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> yeah but trouble is they would love it!!!!:drool:


only the ones who had something to be proud of!!! or am I being offensive again???


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> only the ones who had something to be proud of!!! or am I being offensive again???


YOU offensive!! never.....


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Oh there you go again Janice..


*
WHAT?? Say whats on your mind, i don't get offended as easy as some people.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Oh there you go again Janice..


Every one is entitled to their own opinion and take on things we dont need to fall out about it:thumbup I havent found anyones remarks that i dont agree with offensive its good to have a debate and just proves that as the crazy gang we CAN have a serious conversation!!! lolx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> WHAT?? Say whats on your mind, i don't get offended as easy as some people.*


I've said what's on my mind.... I said you are ignorant... I dont get particularly offended by what you say.. just a little bemused!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Every one is entitled to their own opinion and take on things we dont need to fall out about it:thumbup I havent found anyones remarks that i dont agree with offensive its good to have a debate and just proves that as the crazy gang we CAN have a serious conversation!!! lolx





bee112 said:


> I've said what's on my mind.... I said you are ignorant... I dont get particularly offended by what you say.. just a little bemused!


If you're happy and you know it clap your hands!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> If you're happy and you know it clap your hands!!!!!!!


lol...love it. :lol::lol:...you little peace keeper.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

bee112 said:


> I've said what's on my mind.... I said you are ignorant... I dont get particularly offended by what you say.. just a little bemused!


*lol....now you can't have it both ways, you are either going to be politicaly correct,or not...i was just pointing out that by using the term "in your day" was not politicaly correct..was i wrong? And for me being ignorant i think not.far from it in fact.*


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...love it. :lol::lol:...you little peace keeper.


aww she does make me laff, little hannah bannah!! lol!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...love it. :lol::lol:...you little peace keeper.


I should work for UN!!!!:wink:


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol....now you can't have it both ways, you are either going to be politicaly correct,or not...i was just pointing out that by using the term "in your day" was not politicaly correct..was i wrong? And for me being ignorant i think not.far from it in fact.*


politically correct? gosh you are taking it to new levels Janice, never had you down as a "do gooder" :eek6:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> aww she does make me laff, little hannah bannah!! lol!


lol, Kate...she makes us all laugh, that's why we love her. But i still think she should have the word EVIL in her username somewhere, for starting these contreversial threads...lol  :devil: 



LittleMissSunshine said:


> I should work for UN!!!!:wink:


lol...that's all we bloody need. You'll start world war 3 in no time just because your'e bored and there's nothing on tv.  :devil: :lol::lol:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol, Kate...she makes us all laugh, that's why we love her. But i still think she should have the word EVIL in her username somewhere, for starting these contreversial threads...lol  :devil:
> 
> lol...that's all we bloody need. You'll start world war 3 in no time just because your'e bored and there's nothing on tv.  :devil: :lol::lol:


more like I'll be the cause of ww3!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

bee112 said:


> politically correct? gosh you are taking it to new levels Janice, never had you down as a "do gooder" :eek6:


*pmsl i'm not...where on earth would you get that idea from? I say what i think, but i guess people know that....and i'd much prefer to have a laugh.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Every one is entitled to their own opinion and take on things we dont need to fall out about it:thumbup I havent found anyones remarks that i dont agree with offensive its good to have a debate and just proves that as the crazy gang we CAN have a serious conversation!!! lolx


I agree...it's great to have a debate but no offense should be taken by anyone as none is meant.  



LittleMissSunshine said:


> more like I'll be the cause of ww3!!!


So true...lol :dita: :dita:


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

im only on page 4 and .. i cba to read anymore but i think 

its completly stupid...

like you cant say Briansorm anymore incase you offend the mentally challenged...


Well i say you cant say spider diagram....incase you offend spiderman :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> im only on page 4 and .. i cba to read anymore but i think
> 
> its completly stupid...
> 
> ...


Small things amuse small minds - (Me!)
Sometimes i agree with things sometimes i dont, cant say anymore than that really


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

My nan is 98 and very racist!! i remeber being very young and on holiday with my parents and her,there was a little black girl and she told me not to talk to her,i think i repeated this quite loudly somewhere publicand today if we go out to a restaurant and are served by a coloured person she will make unpleasant comments quite loudly!once even threatening not to eat! very embarassing,i think some people her age find it hard to accept how different things are today the rest of my family do not share her views or opinions!


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

My step father and his family are of mixed race, my son is also mixed race (Jamaican)

I have 4 Golly magnets on my fridge and a key ring which has started many a conversation, the reason is they remind me of my childhood, not because of their name or colour (Plus I'm a bit of a rebel  ) 

My brother who is "almost white" was called many a name in school "half eaten chocolate biscuit" "Caramac" - Wrong, yes, but sadly it happens and my mother used to actually laugh at it which made my brother laugh himself

My son's nickname amongst his mates is "little black". When younger (he is now 16) I done the same as my Mum if he ever got bullied so he learned to laugh it off, the bullies give up in the end 


Life and people can be cruel wether your black or white, small minded people are everywhere, what a teddy, "chalk" board, sheep or anything else is called makes no difference to me


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

ive noticed a lot of american gang types call each other n***** and other racially offensive names,in friendly banter


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> ive noticed a lot of american gang types call each other n***** and other racially offensive names,in friendly banter


Not a word I like or will use, but it's not just in America it's used in a "friendly" way, the youngsters today really don't find it as offensive as the older generation (Did I just call myself older generation  ) so my son says


----------



## gillie (Sep 29, 2008)

Ughhhhh for heavens sake!!!

Has the human race gone completely off it's trolly?????

I ask you there really are more SERIOUS issues to be concerned about it's absolutely PATHETIC!!!

GOLLY GOLLY GOLLY GOLLYWOG GOLLYWOG GOLLYWOG 
GOLLY GOLLY GOLLY GOLLYWOG GOLLYWOG GOLLYWOG

GOLLY GOLLY GOLLY GOLLYWOG GOLLYWOG GOLLYWOG
GOLLY GOLLY GOLLY GOLLYWOG GOLLYWOG GOLLYWOG

oh and lets not forget.........

CHRISTMAS!!!!!!

I forget what we are supposed to called it??? Anyway it doesn't matter as that's PATHETIC TOO!!!!

 Gillie x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

To be fair racism is quite a bad issue!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> To be fair racism is quite a bad issue!!


*That is very true,but it works both ways....
I could give a list of examples but then i would probably be called a racist...
but think on this one, we that are british get called Brits,and i havent got a problem with that,but if we shorten the name of some people from other countries we get called racist...
This world is not perfect and never will be, and yes some people are out just to be nasty and cruel to others, BUT I'M NOT! I will get on with everyone until they upset me,and i'm sure most people are like that.*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *That is very true,but it works both ways....
> I could give a list of examples but then i would probably be called a racist...
> but think on this one, we that are british get called Brits,and i havent got a problem with that,but if we shorten the name of some people from other countries we get called racist...
> This world is not perfect and never will be, and yes some people are out just to be nasty and cruel to others, BUT I'M NOT! I will get on with everyone until they upset me,and i'm sure most people are like that.*


I think ya great Janice!!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *That is very true,but it works both ways....
> I could give a list of examples but then i would probably be called a racist...
> but think on this one, we that are british get called Brits,and i havent got a problem with that,but if we shorten the name of some people from other countries we get called racist...
> This world is not perfect and never will be, and yes some people are out just to be nasty and cruel to others, BUT I'M NOT! I will get on with everyone until they upset me,and i'm sure most people are like that.*


Completley agree but i dont think the post before mine was needed... 
That imo is putting ur views forcefully out there and is bound to start another argument.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think we should just let this thread go now..... we all have different views lets just leave it at that xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I think we should just let this thread go now..... we all have different views lets just leave it at that xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I totally agree.   xxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I think ya great Janice!!


*Lubs you too suzy... now get rid of that headache...i'm off for a cuppa, back shortly so behave....*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Lubs you too suzy... now get rid of that headache...i'm off for a cuppa, back shortly so behave....*


will try.....but cant promise!:cornut:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

gillie said:


> Ughhhhh for heavens sake!!!
> 
> Has the human race gone completely off it's trolly?????
> 
> ...


I take it your a gollywog fan then


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I just have one more thig to say... sorry for starting a such a contraversial thread but I think it's good to have a good rant every now and then!!!

I hope noone got hurt by any comments made...

Just remember it's the difference in peoples opinions hich makes the world an interesting place.. if everyone was/thought the same way life would be very boring indeed!!!

Love You all xxx


----------

